# Website nicht valide - Woran liegt's?



## Rayne (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Ich basttel gerade an einer Website, die ich in das Content Management System WebsiteBaker integriere.

Ich habe heute mal den Quellcode durch den Validator gejagt und auch schon einige Fehler ausgemerzt, aber momentan komme ich nicht weiter, wie ich die restlichen Fehler beseitigen kann.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen und sagen, an welchen Stellen es hapert. Wär euch sehr dankbar 


```
<?php
    if(!defined('WB_URL')) {
    header('Location: ../index.php');
    exit(0);
}

?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=<?php if(defined('DEFAULT_CHARSET')) { echo DEFAULT_CHARSET; } else { echo 'utf-8'; }?>" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/styles.css" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/print.css" media="print" />  
		<?php register_frontend_modfiles('js');?>
		<title><?php page_title(); ?></title>
		<meta name="description" content="<?php page_description(); ?>" />
		<meta name="keywords" content="<?php page_keywords(); ?>" />
	</head>
	<body>
	<div id="Huelle-gesamt">
			<a name="Top" />
		<div id="Rand-oben"></div>
		<div id="Huelle-klein">
			<div id="Sub-Navi">
				<div id="Sub-Navi-Links">
					<ul class="Sprachen">
						<li><?php if (LANGUAGE == "DE") { echo "Sprache wählen:"; } else if (LANGUAGE == "EN") { echo "Choose language:"; } ?></li>
						<li><a href="<?php echo WB_URL.PAGES_DIRECTORY.'/'.'de'.PAGE_EXTENSION; ?>"><img src="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/Bilder/deutsch.jpg" alt="DE" title="diese Seite in Deutsch" /></a></li>
						<li><a href="<?php echo WB_URL.PAGES_DIRECTORY.'/'.'en'.PAGE_EXTENSION; ?>"><img src="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/Bilder/englisch.jpg" alt="EN" title="this site in English" /></a></li>
					</ul>
				</div>
			</div>
			<div id="Suche">
				<div id="Suche-Feld">
					<form name="search" action="<?php echo WB_URL; ?>/search/index.php" method="get">
						<input type="hidden" name="referrer" value="<?php echo defined('REFERRER_ID') ? REFERRER_ID : PAGE_ID; ?>" />
						<input type="text" name="string" class="search_string" />
						<input type="submit" name="submit" value="<?php echo $TEXT['SEARCH']; ?>" />
					</form>
				</div>
			</div>
			<div class="clear"></div>
			<div id="Header-klein"></div>
			<div id="Header<?php echo LANGUAGE; ?>"></div>
			<div class="clear"></div>
			<div id="Huelle-Navi"><?php show_menu2(1,SM2_ROOT+1,SM2_Current+1); ?></div>
			<div id="Huelle-Content"><?php page_content(); ?></div>
			<div class="clear"></div>
		</div>
			<div id="Abschluss">
				<div id="Divider"></div>
				<div id="Huelle-Footer">
					<div id="Huelle-Footer-Print">
						<img src="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/Bilder/drucken.gif" />
						<a href="#" onclick="window.print();"><?php if (LANGUAGE == "DE") { echo "diese Seite drucken";} else if (LANGUAGE == "EN") { echo "print this site";} ?></a>
					</div>
					<div id="Huelle-Footer-Top">
						<img src="<?php echo TEMPLATE_DIR; ?>/Bilder/top.gif" /><a href="#Top"><?php if (LANGUAGE == "DE") {echo "nach oben";} else if (LANGUAGE == "EN") {echo "back on top";} ?></a>
					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
		<div id="Rand-unten"></div>
	</div>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

entweder zeigst du hier den PHP-geparsten Quellcode (Browser -> Ansicht -> Quelltext anzeigen), oder nennst den Link zur Seite bzw. zum Validator-Resultat.

mfg Maik


----------



## Rayne (27. Oktober 2008)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/styles.css" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/print.css" media="print" />  
		<script type="text/javascript" src="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/modules/output_filter/js/mdcr.js"></script>
		<title>Wirtschaftskommunikation an der FHTW Berlin - Überblick</title>
		<meta name="description" content="" />

		<meta name="keywords" content="" />
	</head>
	<body>
	<div id="Huelle-gesamt">
			<a name="Top" />
		<div id="Rand-oben"></div>
		<div id="Huelle-klein">
			<div id="Sub-Navi">
				<div id="Sub-Navi-Links">

					<ul class="Sprachen">
						<li>Sprache wählen:</li>
						<li><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de.php"><img src="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/Bilder/deutsch.jpg" alt="DE" title="diese Seite in Deutsch" /></a></li>
						<li><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/en.php"><img src="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/Bilder/englisch.jpg" alt="EN" title="this site in English" /></a></li>
					</ul>
				</div>
			</div>
			<div id="Suche">

				<div id="Suche-Feld">
					<form name="search" action="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/search/index.php" method="get">
						<input type="hidden" name="referrer" value="15" />
						<input type="text" name="string" class="search_string" />
						<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Suche" />
					</form>
				</div>
			</div>
			<div class="clear"></div>

			<div id="Header-klein"></div>
			<div id="HeaderDE"></div>
			<div class="clear"></div>
			<div id="Huelle-Navi"><ul class="menu-top"><li class="menu-expand menu-parent menu-first"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang.php" target="_top">Studiengang</a><ul class=""><li class="menu-current menu-first"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang/ueberblick.php" target="_top">Überblick</a></li><li class="menu-sibling"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang/philosophie.php" target="_top">Philosophie</a></li><li class="menu-sibling"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang/ziele.php" target="_top">Ziele</a></li><li class="menu-sibling"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang/inhalte.php" target="_top">Inhalte</a></li><li class="menu-sibling menu-last"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/studiengang/projekte.php" target="_top">Projekte</a></li></ul></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/bachelor.php" target="_top">Bachelor</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/master.php" target="_top">Master</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/praktikum.php" target="_top">Praktikum</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/fhtw.php" target="_top">FHTW</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/service.php" target="_top">Service</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/wiko-family.php" target="_top">WiKo Family</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/dokumente.php" target="_top">Dokumente</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/kontakt.php" target="_top">Kontakt</a></li><li class=""><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/links.php" target="_top">Links</a></li><li class="menu-expand"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/hilfe.php" target="_top">Hilfe</a></li><li class=""><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/sitemap.php" target="_top">Sitemap</a></li><li class="menu-last"><a href="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/pages/de/impressum.php" target="_top">Impressum</a></li></ul></div>

			<div id="Huelle-Content"><a id="wb_section_15" name="wb_section_15"></a><h1>Verschiebung Sprechstunde</h1>
<h2>18.10.2008</h2>
<p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><a href="file:///C:/Users/Christian/Meine%20Dateien/Homepage/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/index.html#">weiterlesen</a></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><a id="wb_section_22" name="wb_section_22"></a><p><span id="1224541311675S" style="display: none;">&nbsp;</span><span id="1224541307848S" style="display: none;">&nbsp;</span></p>
<h1>Herzlich Willkommen</h1>
<h2>23.10.2008</h2>
<p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem.</p>

<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam.</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><a href="file:///C:/Users/Christian/Meine%20Dateien/Homepage/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/index.html#">weiterlesen</a></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><a id="wb_section_111" name="wb_section_111"></a><h1>Verschiebung Sprechstunde</h1>
<h2>18.10.2008</h2>
<p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><a href="file:///C:/Users/Christian/Meine%20Dateien/Homepage/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/index.html#">weiterlesen</a></p>

<p>&nbsp;</p></div>
			<div class="clear"></div>
		</div>
			<div id="Abschluss">
				<div id="Divider"></div>
				<div id="Huelle-Footer">
					<div id="Huelle-Footer-Print">
						<img src="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/Bilder/drucken.gif" />
						<a href="#" onclick="window.print();">diese Seite drucken</a>

					</div>
					<div id="Huelle-Footer-Top">
						<img src="http://localhost/wiko.fhtw-berlin.de/templates/wiko/Bilder/top.gif" /><a href="#Top">nach oben</a>
					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
		<div id="Rand-unten"></div>
	</div>

	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein ID-Bezeichner darf nicht mit einer Ziffer beginnen und in zwei Grafikelementen fehlt das erforderliche alt-Attribut.

Sind diese vier Fehlermeldungen nicht verständlich?

mfg Maik


----------



## Rayne (27. Oktober 2008)

Die ID vergebe ich ja nicht selber. Muss ich also damit leben, dass das CMS an diesen Stellen nicht valide ist? Hat dieser Fehler Konsequenzen, oder ist das nur standardkonform?


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2008)

Möglicherweise kommt es zu Problemen, wenn die invaliden ID-Bezeichner mit einer Javascript-Funktion in Berührung kommen, oder wenn eine Browser-Engine sich an die w3c-Standards hält.

Damit leben mußt du überhaupt nicht, entweder korrigierst du diese Fehler, oder beförderst das CMS in die Tonne.

mfg Maik


----------



## Munch (27. Oktober 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> ... oder wenn eine Browser-Engine sich an die w3c-Standards hält.



oT: Tut das einer?


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht die Threads zur Hand, wo diese Form des ID-Bezeichners in den standardkonformen Browsern schon zu Problemen geführt hat.

mfg Maik


----------



## Munch (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich meinte das mehr allgemein, gibt es einen Browser der die w3c Standards strikt einhält?


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2008)

Da würde ich alle nennen, die nicht aus Redmond stammen.

Letztlich ist diese Frage aber irrelevant, da der genannte ID-Bezeichner ein invalides Markup erzeugt.

mfg Maik


----------

